# Cashier refused to give change



## JaniceM (Jul 2, 2020)

The last time I was at the grocery store, I asked for $10 cash-back in quarters.  The cashier said they can't give anyone any change. 
Has anyone else had this experience?

I read that due to the virus, less money is being produced, so I wonder if that could be the reason?


----------



## MickaC (Jul 2, 2020)

Haven't ran into that, but i do live in a small town.....have not heard that happening from anyone who have travelled out of town for shopping......yet.


----------



## Myquest55 (Jul 2, 2020)

Nope - haven't heard that one.  Was this change from a debit card or cash?


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 2, 2020)

That's strange.
Quarters come in rolls of $10. A bank would be a better place, or stop in a laundromat and use the change machine.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 2, 2020)

Myquest55 said:


> Nope - haven't heard that one.  Was this change from a debit card or cash?


I bought a couple of items with my debit card, and wanted the cash back in change.  He said they can't do that.  The only time that's ever happened before was directly before a holiday.


----------



## Geezerette (Jul 2, 2020)

If it’s store you shop at regularly I’d suggest calling the manger to find out what the policy actually is. Cashiers have been known to get their instructions mixed up or to even alter them to save themselves work.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 2, 2020)

Go to a bank.  A store needs change for other customers.  As for using the change machine in a laundry, they don't like that unless you are using the laundry.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 2, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Go to a bank.  A store needs change for other customers.  As for using the change machine in a laundry, they don't like that unless you are using the laundry.


The bank near the store had previously said they only make change for customers.  
My bank doesn't have a brick-and-mortar branch nearby.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 2, 2020)

And so there are fewer coins reaching the public.
.


----------



## jerry old (Jul 2, 2020)

like the sound 'hard money' makes when you drop it or holding coins in  hand
it feels like real money, not some fluffy bit of paper flimsy bit of plastic.

Remember Scrooge McDuck  who would roll around the money in his vault?


----------



## Pepper (Jul 2, 2020)

Janice, what do you need the quarters for?  Just curious.  I used to use them for my buildings laundry machines, but now we use a card.  Parking meters?


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 2, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Janice, what do you need the quarters for?  Just curious.  I used to use them for my buildings laundry machines, but now we use a card.  Parking meters?


Bus fare.  
The alternative is to pay extra if I need to use dollar bills or use the bus company's app.  And it does add up.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 2, 2020)

I would lower my sights and ask the cashier for a dollar's worth of quarters every time I make a transaction at the grocery store, drug store, etc...

You could also try asking at the service desk to see if they could spare a roll of quarters.

Good luck!


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 2, 2020)

Most stores here won't give out change like that, either.  The only way to get large amounts of coins like quarters is to go to a bank.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 2, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> Most stores here won't give out change like that, either.  The only way to get large amounts of coins like quarters is to go to a bank.


Our stores aren’t accepting change or giving any out either. Everything is done with cards


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jul 4, 2020)

The only reason I use cash anymore is to pay the kid who mows my lawn. I think he should set up a Pay Pal account! LOL!


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 4, 2020)

We never get cash back on a debit card because the item is fully paid for. However on self serve checkouts you can ask for cash back always in 20 dollar bills. Then I buy a 2 dollar lottery ticket and ask for coins back. They don't like doing that because they need coins in the till.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 4, 2020)

Apparently this CV-19 has created a shortage of coins at many businesses, etc.  I've got a jar of coins, so whenever I go to the store, for a small purchase, I put a handful in my pocket, and try to give the cashier the correct change....beats just letting the nickels and dimes collect dust.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 5, 2020)

Before the virus most of my purchases were done with cash but to avoid touching I now use cards.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 6, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I would lower my sights and ask the cashier for a dollar's worth of quarters every time I make a transaction at the grocery store, drug store, etc...
> 
> You could also try asking at the service desk to see if they could spare a roll of quarters.
> 
> Good luck!


The Customer Service desk was where I was.  The cashier was a polite young kid who's often there, I don't think he was just being difficult.  
From what others have said, I guess it's the coin shortage.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 30, 2020)

I heard someone else mention the coin shortage then when I was at the local supermarket yesterday and there was a sign posted saying that there is a cash/coin shortage. They were asking that people consider using those methods to pay.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 30, 2020)

It's becoming more common. At Kroger my total was $19.07 and I gave cashier a 20.  She said she couldn't give change, but could put a credit on my Kroger card. My companion had 7 cents and gave to her.


----------



## oldmontana (Jul 30, 2020)

At Wall-Mart you have to make the check out for the exact amount.  If you make it for a few cents more that money goes to a charity. They do not want to handle coins and I see why.

I tell my wife to use a credit card but she does not want to for some reason.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 30, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Our stores aren’t accepting change or giving any out either. Everything is done with cards


I was wrong about this. Some stores are refusing to use cash but many others are. I save my quarters for car washes and the other change goes into jars to cash in once the jars are full.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 30, 2020)

What I've been wondering is what do people who need car washes and laundromats do?  Unless they have stockpiles of quarters, there must be some out there.


----------



## Duster (Jul 30, 2020)

I wondered the same thing, Janice.  We needed a laundromat to wash clothes when we went camping.  We carry rolls of quarters we pack with the laundry supplies and another roll we keep in the car for tolls or vending machines.
We used $11 in quarters for two loads. No change machines available, either.


----------



## win231 (Jul 30, 2020)

Chase bank has signs at the teller's window that mentions a coin shortage.  The sign also asks for coins.
I have a container I've been dumping change into for a few years.  I took it to the bank last week & got $155.00.


----------



## ronk (Aug 10, 2020)

I live in a small town in Minnesota. For awhile I could go to a local grocery store and buy a roll of quarters. They won't do that any more. I tried Walmart, and they won't sell me quarters either. I had an "online bank account," and switched to Wells Fargo so I could buy quarters at the bank. Well, the pandemic hit, and now you need an appointment! Oh, and Wells Fargo posted notice that they have no quarters!

Fortunately a good friend of my sister's sometimes watches my Facebook posts. This is the second time she bought me a few groceries and gave me maybe $20 worth of quarters.


----------



## Jules (Aug 11, 2020)

The one place I need cash is at the Farmers’ Market.  I stock up on $5 bills and loonies (yes, Canada).  It’s the rare item that isn’t in these denominations.  These are kept in a special bag that is kept at home.  My regular purse has one loonie for the grocery cart.  Any other time if I needed to pay for something with cash, I’d be out of luck.


----------



## ronk (Aug 11, 2020)

When I lived in Maine, our apartment building got new washers & dryers. They used cards instead of coins. You could load money onto the card using a machine in the laundry room. That was extremely convenient.


----------



## DaveA (Aug 11, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> What I've been wondering is what do people who need car washes and laundromats do?  Unless they have stockpiles of quarters, there must be some out there.


I can't say about the laundromats but the car washes around here (southern  New England) all have slots for credit cards.  No cash needed.


----------

